# Stanley 51&52 Shooting Board



## buzzy bee (13 Dec 2006)

Hi

I have a Stanley Chuting Board, #51 and #52, I am pretty sure it is complete bar the small clamp that always goes missing, the one that holds the piece of work down. I know it won't make any difference to the collector, but for people like me who want to use the tool I am going to make a small replacement clamp. 

I was wondering if these clamps ever come up for sale?

How much is this tool worth as I know they are rare and collectable, in the condition I described above?

Cheers and look forward to your replys

Dave

P.S... Being a metal worker and not a wood worker, can someone explain what these planes are used for?


----------



## DaveL (13 Dec 2006)

Hi Dave, 

Welcome to the forum.  

I have no idea about how easy or otherwise getting the clamp well be, or for that matter how much the tools are worth, but you have a much prized item. 

Woodworkers call it a shooting board, its used to trim the ends of timber to an exact angle, most often 90°. 

Any chance of you posting a picture of the board and plane? :^o


----------



## buzzy bee (13 Dec 2006)

Hi

Cheers for the info, didn't realise it was "shooting board"!

I will try to get a picture taken tomorow and then post it tomorow evening.

So you plane the end grain etc? Sorry but I work with metal and cars, not wood, but would like to have a dabble at woodturning sometime!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Joel Moskowitz (14 Dec 2006)

Call CLarance Blanchard at the fine tool journal. He has repro clamps. However I got one and so far have never bothered to install it. I did add a sacrafiacl wood backing board to the fence so that I won't tear out when I shoot stuff but I just havn't found the need for the clamp.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (14 Dec 2006)

Joel

I spoke with Clarence. He is out of the hold downs. As you know I am also looking for one, principally for completion. I really don't see the need to use one. In fact I feel it will get in the way, if my experience of shooting boards is anything to go by. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bugbear (14 Dec 2006)

buzzy bee":2xwb3b5m said:


> but would like to have a dabble at woodturning sometime!



Assuming the #51#52 is in even reasonable condition, you could sell the pair and buy a pretty good lathe.

Although (frankly) I'd try and borrow a lathe or go to an evening class first; the world is full of little used lathes, bought with enthusiasm...

BugBear


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Dec 2006)

Hi

Interesting, will have to think about it!

UI supose most people must feel that the clamp gets in the way, hence them all being removed and lost! Probably completion of the item is the reason for having the clamp for some people!

I rescued my stanley shooting board from a garage sale recently, if no one bought it it was going to be scrapped probably! How much are they worth then? I am sure I got a bargain but how much of a bargain would be interesting to find out!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Dec 2006)

Hi

Not great photos, but were taken on my phone!












Cheers

Dave


----------



## George_N (14 Dec 2006)

Hi Buzzy Bee,
if you haven't already seen it have a look here for some good info on the #51/#52 combo.


----------



## bugbear (14 Dec 2006)

buzzy bee":64zbpj4k said:


> I rescued my stanley shooting board from a garage sale recently, if no one bought it it was going to be scrapped probably! How much are they worth then?



Around 300-500 quid. More if in VERY good nick.

But, yeah, multiple hundreds.

And, yeah, thou sucketh.

BugBear


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (14 Dec 2006)

> I am sure I got a bargain but how much of a bargain would be interesting to find out!



Dave

You want to know how much of a bargain? 

If you have to ask this question, then you will probably not appreciate the bargain you have got. 

The reason why so few have responded here is that so few have seen a #51/52 in the flesh, yet every person on this forum covets one intensely. Not only are they rare ... very rare ... but they cost a great deal. A LOT more than the 25 quid or so that you paid. Try multiplying this by 20-40 times that!!! 

I think that there are those here that are in a state of shock. Not just that you paid so little ... at a garage sale! ... but that you do not even know what it does. I do not mean to sound rude. I am just flabbergasted! 

I am very fortunate. I bought a #51/52 a few weeks ago. I've been looking for some years. Mine needs restoration. I don't care about that. It will work again, and I will use it often. You are a metal worker, not a woodworker. I really believe that you should sell yours to someone who will appreciate it. Use the money to buy a lathe or whatever, something that has importance for you.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (14 Dec 2006)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> ...every person on this forum covets one intensely.


Please, sir - I don't. Last thing I need in my workshop is an easily damagable shooting board. I'll stick with wood. :wink:



Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Not only are they rare ... very rare ...


Ooo, "very" rare? Not really _very_. In Mint condition, well yeah, I imagine so, but they do appear fairly regularly. Falconer plough planes, now they're _very_ rare... 

Welcome to the forum, Dave; figure you've already had any info I could offer via the good citizens of the Ubeaut forum. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (14 Dec 2006)

Dave

Reading through my earlier post I think it comes across more strongly than I intended. I apologise for that. I note (from your first post) that you do intend to use the #51/52. Good for you. If this is what it takes to get you into woodworking, then I cannot think of a better introduction. Still, I meant what I said about you not being able to appreciate what you have yet. But no doubt you will, and when that time comes, you shall experience the high that comes from knowing what a special find you made. All the best.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## bugbear (14 Dec 2006)

Alf":11bivyyq said:


> Derek Cohen (Perth said:
> 
> 
> > ...every person on this forum covets one intensely.
> ...



Just add philly's skew plane, and you're good to go.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... p?p=132511

BugBear (leaving the other horse alone)


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Dec 2006)

Looking at the photographs of the Stanley #51/52, it would appear that it can only be used "right-handed", if you see what I mean. Is that correct? With a home-made shooting board, they are often made so that the plane can be used on its right side or its left side, which would appear to make the home-made variety more useful.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (14 Dec 2006)

Yeah, it all gets a bit specialist if you want a left-handed one. :shock: 

Still reckon there might be a market for a DIY shooting board quadrant-style fence for some enterprising manufacturer, even if making the whole shebang is financially a non-starter.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Dec 2006)

Thanks for that, Alf. I think I'll stick to making mine from MDF and wood - far simpler :wink: 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Dec 2006)

Hi

I collect old tools, but use them, I am wanting to get into ash framing on vintage cars, so this plane may come in handy, though it may not and like you say, someone else may find more pleasure using the item. I will make my mind up though. 

Thanks to everyone who replied!

I actually paid £50 for the plane, not knowing what it was, having never seen one before I had little idea what I had bought, but just thought it was so interesting!

Cheers, and apologise for being a little dumb as far as woodworking tools go!

Dave


----------



## buzzy bee (14 Dec 2006)

Hi

Are the blades on the plane the same as other planes, as mine is quite short?

Cheers

Dave

I am also looking for the clamp, to hold the work down on the #52 stanley? I was wondering if anyone has a decent picture of the clamp, so that I can get one made, are they cast or milled?


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Paul Chapman":msaorwue said:


> Looking at the photographs of the Stanley #51/52, it would appear that it can only be used "right-handed", if you see what I mean. Is that correct?



Where a tool is "handed", I don't think I've ever seen a factory made instance that wasn't right handed.

Presumably the caggy-hander apprentices were simply beaten until they learnt to use right handed tools.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

bugbear":kpau2kq0 said:


> Presumably the caggy-hander apprentices were simply beaten until they learnt to use right handed tools.


AKA "The Good Old Days"... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2006)

bugbear":340owuwl said:


> Paul Chapman":340owuwl said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the photographs of the Stanley #51/52, it would appear that it can only be used "right-handed", if you see what I mean. Is that correct?
> ...



The point about handedness and shooting boards is that, depending on the work, you sometimes need to be able to use the plane on the right-hand side of the shooting board, and at other times on the left-hand side. Seems to me that despite its gloatworthiness, for this reason alone the Stanley #51/52 is not such a good buy (at least from a user point of view). Although if I saw one going for £50 I'd probably buy it nevertheless  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Paul Chapman":u91uo7ek said:


> The point about handedness and shooting boards is that, depending on the work, you sometimes need to be able to use the plane on the right-hand side of the shooting board, and at other times on the left-hand side. Seems to me that despite its gloatworthiness, for this reason alone the Stanley #51/52 is not such a good buy (at least from a user point of view). Although if I saw one going for £50 I'd probably buy it nevertheless
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



Yeah - the #51/#52 is not the ultimate shooting board.

This might be closer....

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... iter#30750

BugBear


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

Now we're talkin'... =P~ If I'm gonna break summat, it might as well really *be* something. :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2006)

bugbear":2vtx3gkb said:


> Paul Chapman":2vtx3gkb said:
> 
> 
> > The point about handedness and shooting boards is that, depending on the work, you sometimes need to be able to use the plane on the right-hand side of the shooting board, and at other times on the left-hand side. Seems to me that despite its gloatworthiness, for this reason alone the Stanley #51/52 is not such a good buy (at least from a user point of view). Although if I saw one going for £50 I'd probably buy it nevertheless
> ...



Blimey, BB, that one's flash :shock: :shock: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Paul Chapman":3gn4ib17 said:


> Blimey, BB, that one's flash :shock: :shock:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



That Rob Lee, eh(*)? Table full o' infills, truly cool miter trimmers - ain't he quite the show off?

BugBear

(*) joke learnt from South Park


----------



## dedee (15 Dec 2006)

I note that Rob's post is now over 2 years old and we've still not seen an LV model.

Andy


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2006)

bugbear":2cxu13c2 said:


> That Rob Lee, eh(*)? Table full o' infills, truly cool miter trimmers - ain't he quite the show off?



Well, as they say, 'If you've got it, flaunt it'.... :roll: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

dedee":b98gq93p said:


> I note that Rob's post is now over 2 years old and we've still not seen an LV model.


Slackers. Could one of the Canadian members pop over and chain Terry Saunders to his CAD package until he's come up with something, please?  

Cheers, Alf


----------

